# [SOLVED] Umlaute noch nichtmal in der Konsole

## baschni

Hallo!

Ich les mich heute schon den ganzen Tag durch Dokumentationen, HowTo's, Wikieinträge usw... aber nichts will mir helfen.

Mein Problem: Die Umlaute können in der Konsole nicht dargestellt werden, in Terminalemulatoren nur in der Eingabezeile, nicht aber in der Ausgabe von ls bei Dateinamen, wohl aber in Fensterprogrammen wie OOffice oder Firefox.

Mein System: Soll so eingerichtet sein, dass ich (zumindest in X) zwischen zwei Tastatourlayout (dem deutschen und englischen) hin- und herschalten kann, was auch wunderbar klappt. Weiterhin hab ich nur einige Lokalisationsvariablen auf Deutsch geändert und die meisten auf Englisch belassen.

Hier einige Dateien und Informationen...

Im Kernel sind sämtlich Charsets hineinkompiliert: utf8, ISO-8859-1, ISO-8859-15, europe(codepage 850)... Default NLS option: utf8

/etc/env.d/02locale:

```
LC_COLLATE="en_US"

LC_CTYPE="de_DE"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE"

LC_TIME="de_DE"

LC_PAPER="de_DE"
```

locale -a:

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

de_DE.utf8

de_DE@euro

en_US.utf8

```

/etc/locale.gen:

```
en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15
```

/etc/make.conf:

```
[...]

USE="nvidia win32codecs unicode nls"

LINGUAS="en de"

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps:

```
KEYMAP="us"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""
```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont:

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
```

/etc/rc.conf:

```
[...]

UNICODE="YES"

```

Was mache ich falsch?

Ich habe mir viel zum Thema Umlauten und Lokalisation durchgelesen (auch mehrere Beiträge in diesem Forum), wenn ich trotzdem was übersehen habe, seit bitte nachsichtig  :Wink: 

Grüße,

BastianLast edited by baschni on Mon Oct 30, 2006 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UTgamer

 *baschni wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> /etc/conf.d/keymaps:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wer "us" einstellt bekommt auch "us".

So sieht ein funktionierendes Layout aus:

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-15"
```

----------

## baschni

Ich habe "us" eingestellt und wollte "us".

Der tolle Typ hat lediglich das Tastaturlayout von englisch auf deutsch umgestellt, was ich garnicht wollte. Umlaute wurden in der ls-Ausgabe immernoch als ? dargestellt.

Hat keiner eine Idee woran's liegen könnte?

Grüße,

Bastian

----------

## DerMojo

Vielleicht hat dein Filesystem eine andere Kodierung als dein Terminal (hatte ich mal mit UTF-8 ...).

----------

## baschni

Wie kann ich das denn rausbekommen? Ich hab die Platte damals mit ner englischen LiveCD partitioniert und formatiert... Ka. wie die kodiert ist.

----------

## phlexx

in der /etc/env.d/02locale:

```

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

```

mit LANG werden alle LC-* Variablen auf einmal gesetzt.

```

env-update

```

----------

## baschni

Das ist mir bewusst, aber warum sollte das das Filesystem davon beeinflusst werden?

Auch wenn ich LANG setze, hab ich keine Umlaute in der Konsole. Ausserdem möchte ich teile der LC-Variablen auf englisch setzen.

----------

## phlexx

hast du auch immer ganz genau "de_DE.utf8" bzw "en_US.utf8" eingetragen ? (das .utf8 is sehr wichtig!)

----------

## baschni

Ja, hatte es vorher mit LANG und LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8" ausprobiert und hab es auch jetzt noch mal ausprobiert. Wie gesagt, auf der Eingabezeile funktionieren Umlaute und auch bei der TAB-Completion. Nur ls zeigt sie immer noch als ? an und alle anderen Programme können die Umlaute auch nicht lesen. Woran liegt das bloß?

----------

## May-C

Hast du folgendes im Kernel?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> File Systems -->
> 
>   Native Language Support -->
> ...

 

----------

## baschni

Ja, hab ich... wie gesagt, alles nach diesem wiki guide, da steht das auch drin

----------

## Robmaster

Achtung neue Schreibweise l "de_DE.utf-8"

----------

## baschni

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... das hat geholfen, danke!

----------

